# cooking your turkey



## nickslandscaping (Jan 19, 2005)

so how do you guys cook your turkey's. it seams like the wild turkeys i've got tast nothing like a store bought turkey.


----------



## dlip (May 16, 2004)

I fry em like chicken.


----------



## tjz123 (Oct 9, 2004)

I make soup out of it. Let me know if you want the recipe.


----------



## Dan Bueide (Jul 1, 2002)

If you're going to roast or bbq, there really isn't much substitute for keeping the skin on - terribly dry without. But, plucking a whole turkey is a PITA. A reasonable compromise is to pluck the breast "long", in other words continuing a ways down the sides, up into the wings and down the drummies a bit. Then, breast the bird, but also cut the skin "long" along you pluck line. If you don't go "long", you'll find the skin is naturally streched and won't cover the entire breast when you're done. After you're done, simply grab a needle and thread and sew the skin edges to the very bottom edge of the breast. Vwaa-laa, skin-on breast ready for the oven or the grill without having to pluck the whole bird! Coat the skin with your favorite seasonings and cook breast plate down with indirect heat for about 2/3-3/4 the time you would a domestic bird and it will taste VERY much like a domestic bird.


----------



## adokken (Jan 28, 2003)

Just skin the turkey and struff it and put in a crock pot. You do need one of the newer crocks that are longer and if the turkey is too large just breast it.
A wild bird can be tough so that is why I prefer the slow cooker.


----------

